# Custom Riding Helmets



## Gem97 (Feb 6, 2011)

From the quick look at google I had, they don't do custom hats but they have custom silk covers, these are probaly cheaper. Try this company, it is english though so it might be worth looking it up yourself 
Hat Covers - Silk Riding Hat Cover


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Dover Saddlery | Charles Owen GR8 Helmet Custom Colors.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

ptvintage said:


> Dover Saddlery | Charles Owen GR8 Helmet Custom Colors.


This helmet is phenomenal - best purchase I ever made (obviously with the exception of my horse :lol.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Samshield also offers custom helmets, but they are ridiculously expensive. 
SAMSHIELD Headwear equipements de protection pour cavaliers.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

The charles owens posted above are the best!! However you mentioned top hats. In case you are not aware, top hats and hunt caps are no longer allowed in dressage or the dressage phase of eventing except for in the ring (ASTM helmet is required for riding outside of the ring i.e. warmup) of FEI and Prix St. George events. So I would not look into a top hat or hunt cap unless you are competing at this level!


----------

